# Mailbox ect. has a new office San Migel



## MJB5293 (Feb 26, 2009)

San Migel,has a new mailbox ect
the adress is Jesus #23, esq cuadrante, col centro CP 37700, phone 152 63 64. San Miguel de Allende , Guanajuato.

i use them here in queretaro and have great service with a mail box and fast mail from the USA 

[Advertisement verbiage deleted]


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

When you start using the term "our" it sounds like a commercial post. There are now three mail+services in SanMiguel(Border Crossing, La Conexion, Mailbox, etc.).


----------

